# Pinkes MTB



## decolocsta (22. Mai 2008)

Meine Freundin will ein eigenes Bike, da sie es nicht mehr ertragen kann wenn ich mit Tränen in den Augen alle 5 Minuten an ihr rumkritisiere um den Zustand meines 2. Bikes im Neubereich zu halten. 

Ja, sie steht auf Pink und Herzchen und den ganzen scheisss

Nein, sie ist nicht Minderjährig  

So, nach langer suche sind wir nun auf das gestoßen:








was wirklich perfekt wäre.

Vllt. hat noch jemand ideen, oder vllt. verkauft sogar einer das Bergamont Pink Dream.....

Freu mich über hilfe...


----------



## wookie (22. Mai 2008)

eine idee falls euer geldbeutel überquillt:
http://www.probike.at/files/17_erafsr_mara_pink_9380-32.jpg

an das bergamont würde ich sicher noch diese reifen machen:
http://www.bigboysports.de/mtbdual/halo/tyha-tr-26pink-a.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (23. Mai 2008)

Zwei vorschläge noch.
1. Von hope gibts ne pinke scheibenbremse mit blümchenmuster, welche sehr geil aussieht.
http://www.monkamoo.com/Product Pages/hopemonominipink.html

2. Ein anderer reifenvorschlag, es gibt nen hersteller der nen "hello kitty" reifen vertreibt, da sind in der lauffläche lauter katzenköpfe drin, find ich auch sehr schmuck.
http://www.radlreifen.de/epages/61457383.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61457383/Products/1023200


----------



## Fussy (23. Mai 2008)

Hi Decolocsta,

mein Freund hatte die gleiche Idee mit dem pinken Bike und hat einen alten CC-Rahmen einfach lackieren lassen und alles selber zusammengeschraubt. Hab Dir mal zwei Bilder gemacht. (Falls das nicht funzt, kannst du ja bei mir im Album schauen). 








Allerdings habe ich die pinken Griffe und den pinken Kettenstrebenschoner selbst beigesteuert ;-)

Vielleicht ist das ne Idee für Dich, bevor Du das wirklich hässliche Bergamont nimmst.

Grüße
Nicole


----------



## herrundmeister (23. Mai 2008)

meine Freundin fährt dieses hier - wenigstens etwas pink.


----------



## decolocsta (23. Mai 2008)

das Cannondale ist nice, ihr leider nicht Pink genug, das Bergamont ist genau ihr Fall, überpink, herzchen....und es kostet nicht die Welt 

Hello Kitty Reifen sind schoma ne feine Sache 

Hopes leider zu teuer...

selber lacken wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, jedoch sind die Augen derweil noch auf das Bergamont fixiert.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Mai 2008)

ich hoffe sie fährt dann mind. 3m hinter dir.
also mir wär das peinlich


----------



## Wolfsblut (23. Mai 2008)

Ach du meine Güte    

Was ist das denn??? Katzenreifen mit super Cross Country Profil?

Einzig die Hope ist ja absoult genial. Aber dann bitte ohne die Blümchen-Scheiben. Und das Bergamont: Viel Spaß beim Suchen! Ich würd mir da ne gaaaanz dunkle Sonnenbrille kaufen 

So ... und jetzt schnell weg


----------



## Aalex (23. Mai 2008)

falls fully: canyon nerve wxc 7.0 is pink weiß

fährt meine freundin, sind absolut zufrieden damit


----------



## jasper (23. Mai 2008)

mein gott, was hat cannondale denn da für einen bock geschossen? soll die werte dame das gefühl bekommen, ständig bergauf zu fahren?


----------



## herrundmeister (24. Mai 2008)

das ist Rahmengröße M und Madame hat halt kurze Beine. Leider sind 175er Kurbeln drauf - die werden warscheinlich noch gegen kürzere getauscht. Solltest mal die S bzw. XS Variante sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (24. Mai 2008)

HAB DA MAL EIN WENIG FÜR DICH UND DEINE FREUNDIN RECHERCHIERT:

UND AUCH NOCH VON SCOTT 






Sorry ... aber als ich das gesehen hab, musste ich einfach an deine Anzeige hier denken


----------



## B.Scheuert (25. Mai 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> sie ist nicht Minderjährig







Ist die Rahmengröße so ok?

Oder wie wärs mit einem Rennrad aus der Bucht? Immerhin kann sie damit keine Potenzprobleme bekommen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (3. Juni 2008)

Um auch mal was sinnvolles zu posten: Hab grade zufällig gesehen, dass Kraftstoff die Farbe rosa anbietet(alle Farben jeweils in matt oder glänzend):


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juni 2008)

schön, aber leider zu teuer.

danke trotzdem


----------



## Freerider21 (3. Juni 2008)

ich weiß gar nciht, was alle gegen pink haben, vor n paar jahren war s DIE Farbe schlecht hin ^^ 

na ja, aber jetz is halt EMO in trend, da passt pink nciht mehr, ist ja zu leuchtend, muss ja alles schwarz, oder lila sein... 



na ja, würde die mäntel mit den Hello Kitt köpfen zwar nciht fahren, aber meine Freundin wäre da genauso scharf drauf.. 

Die Hope´s fin ich geil, nur leider stört mcih das blumen muster n bissl, aber die scheiben kann man ja wechseln.. von daher .... 

@decolocsta: Hoffe, du wirst doch ncoh fündig, ansonsten heißts halt doch selber lacken, oder lacken lassen ^^


----------



## sonson (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
bei Radlreifen.de wo ihr die Hello Kitty gefunden habt, gibt es doch auch pinke Reifen! Siehe hier unter Cruiser Fahrradreifen

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (10. Juni 2008)

Ich finde, Pink-Bike-Besitzer dürfen auch über pinke Bikes ihre Witze machen 

Seht hier: Das ist das Grundgerüst von meinem MTB:


----------



## slaine (17. Juni 2008)

Ich find ja das hier gut  






identiti dr jekyll oder so. taugt bestimmt auch gut für 4x


----------



## Aragonion (3. August 2008)

Na ja ist Dormant Grün den Besser wozu Ich Mich hingezogen fühlen würde bei Neukauf als "Man" ??


----------



## Aragonion (4. August 2008)

Das passende Auto nicht vergessen  
Der Farbton ist allerdings wessentlich angenehmer nicht so Kindlich wie im Prinzessinen Zimmer.


----------



## Sahnie (4. August 2008)

Die Pezzo hat auch immer sowas gehabt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pfalz (5. August 2008)

> nicht so Kindlich wie im Prinzessinen Zimmer.








Genau...


----------



## Aragonion (6. August 2008)

Wer braucht da noch Licht und Reflektoren am Bike ??


----------



## decolocsta (6. August 2008)

oha 
nice....

das identiti hat es meiner Holden angetan... 

Naja, mal kucken, erstma in November den Bambino auf die Welt bringen,
und dann spätestens muss ein Pinkes Radl her um die schwangerschaftspölsterchen
wegzuradeln.....


----------



## Aragonion (8. August 2008)

Vergest nicht den krassen Sattel


----------



## dkc-live (10. September 2008)

einfach bei transalp24 ein rad in pink bestellen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ariled (31. August 2010)

BÄMM!


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

..wollte auch gerade einne transalp rahmen vorschlagen (250 eu) und ihn - ohne aufpreis in rosa oder pink pulvern lassen - dann teile im ebay zusammensnuchen - dürfte nicht extrem teuer werden- muss ja auch keine scheibe dran -  ne avid sd 7 oder sowas , täte es ja auch ....


----------



## BOOZE (31. August 2010)

Wow, ist es euch jetzt mal nach knapp zwei Jahren, ganz spontan eingefallen.


----------

